# lunar premier H622 mattress



## len06 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've just sold my Lunar Premier H622 with its o-so-comfy mattress, and find that I cannot sleep on the foam bed in my new van (same size and shape as the old one). Had a new pocket sprung mattress made for me, but that is still no where near as good as the old Lunar one. Can anybody tell me where I can buy an identical mattress to the one I've sold. The Lunar was an 06 model. 
Len


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

len06 said:


> I've just sold my Lunar Premier H622 with its o-so-comfy mattress, and find that I cannot sleep on the foam bed in my new van (same size and shape as the old one). Had a new pocket sprung mattress made for me, but that is still no where near as good as the old Lunar one. Can anybody tell me where I can buy an identical mattress to the one I've sold. The Lunar was an 06 model.
> Len


An _identical_ mattress ?

Seeing that your Lunar was made in Belgium, that's going to be a problem!


----------



## len06 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for your comment. We know the Lunar was Belgian built. After trying to source a new mattress through Campbell's at Preston we were told that Lunar and Homecar Motorhomes have been bought out by management, and are now dealing with different suppliers, but we're hoping that someone, somewhere might know where their mattresses were made, or if Lunar use the same mattress supplier for their caravans, or if any other motorhome has the same, or very similar mattresses. Any help would be appreciated. We're going to the NEC this month, and would like to know where to start looking for a new mattress.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Might I suggest 2 bottles of cheap red wine before bed (costs about £6 per night)

you can then sleep on the bonnet of you MH and not give a damn!

good luck in your search


----------



## Frank-the-dish (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Len,

This is probably getting to you far too late but we have almost new mattresses for the lunar h22. They are too soft for me as I have a back problem and need a harder mattress. 07726 265275 is my number.

Regards Frank


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I would suggest that you talk to a good caravan upholsterer. I took one of the dinette seat-squabs from my new 'van to this firm

http://www.caravanupholstery.co.uk/

to have three inches taken off it as it was a bit too deep and we'll never make up the complex third bed that it's part of.

He examined the cushion and said: "Is it a Burstner or a Hobby or a good German brand?"

I told him that it was a Hobby and how did he know? He replied that the quality of the foam was much better than many other cheaper makes. And this is a chap who does it for a living and has contracts with many large dealers to sort out their upholstery problems.

All I know is that the twin singles in my Hobby are very comfortable and better than my bed at home, but I do like a bed to be a bit on the firm side.

Your easiest bet may be to simply give your existing covers to a good firm and let them put a higher-quality foam rubber inside.

You could phone this chap for advice, his number's on the website in my link.


----------

